# Architect costs small extension



## Green (23 Jul 2009)

We are going to build a small extension of 72 sq feet amd hoping to get an architect to draw up some drawing and get some general advice..any idea of what I might pay for this? (i'm in Dublin)...


----------



## SISSOKO (23 Jul 2009)

I'm in the process of building on a extension 100 sq feet, didnt bother with architect
as no planning required , told builder what we wanted and he did drawings himself.
Good builder could do this for you.


----------



## nediaaa (24 Jul 2009)

hi, i agree with sissoko. 
Architects charge a fortune and try to take over the running of the project and thus charge more. Try to get a good reputable recommended builder. For an extension of that size provided it is at the back of the house you will not need planning permission


----------



## onq (24 Jul 2009)

YOBR you have the right attitude, but what SISSOKO is relevant too.

A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.
The exempted development schedule of the Planning and Development Regulations 2001 has a couple of little land mines in it.
You should read it thoroughly before giving unqualified advice SISSOKO.
The design of the roof - especially to the rear of a single storey or dormer house or a projection in plan to the side of the house could render the whole thing non-compliant.
At the least the design should be checked over by a competent archtiect or the local planning officer.
The problem is, even amongst the MRIAI's there are few enough who know the planning legislation inside out.
You should also consider what you'll need at sell-on in the way of certification of the works - Buidlers Certs aren't Architects Certs.

It used to be that a good draughtsman or technician would draw up plans like this and take them to an architect to get them certified.
Some took it a step further and started calling themselves "architects" and made a good living out of it.
The current state of the Building Control Act 2007 is putting pressure on small unqualified operators.
Now we see self-builders and the like totally forgetting about the certification from professionals that solicitors more and more are requesting to complete a sale.
We also see builders retaining the service of architects to offer a full package, so the market can provide at least one solution.

At the bare minimum you should get a set of plans looked at by your local planner and given the all clear.
You can take the meeting yourself and indeed most of them prefer you just to send in the drawing [I hope to do this myself later today].

That leaves you with sorting out a cert. 
Some architects will do small works to houses [see below]
It can give a surprising amount of opportunity to do something interesting for low cost.
Done well, it can add considerably to the quality of a small house.

Of course, if you think you only need a toilet extension you might not see the possibilities.
However, there is a world of a difference in tacking a toilet on to the rear of a house, stealing all the light, and ruining the visual amenity and contact with the garden...

AND

Spending a little extra to locate the service areas internally and extend out the living accommodation, possibly with a lantern light and a pitched or even a flat roof, to throw some light back into the depth of the house.

There are one or two builders out there that can do this work well and not damage the adjoining property, but here you should really have an engineer on board as well to check out the structural modifications are economical, workable and safe.
Sometimes you also need a bit of expertise dealing with the neighbours in terms of the party wall and showing you are giving the work due consideration is always a good first step.
Many professionals will do small jobs for relatively low set fees and these can always be negotiated to suit the House owner.
Now is a good time to try to negotiate fees with any building professional.

Noel Brady is one of the best architects I know of for elegant solutions to small residences.

[broken link removed]

And this is one of the sexiest small extensions I have ever seen.

[broken link removed]

I don't know what Noel charges, but I pass it on for what its worth.

My connection is that we qualified from the same college and once were in the same year.
I met Noel again recently at a function and renewed our acquaintance.
We don't work together or give each other referrals [apart from this].

Good luck with the work.

ONQ.


----------



## SISSOKO (24 Jul 2009)

I have fully read the relevant regulations to make sure of compliance in
my case , i was offering an opinion not unqualified advice.


----------



## onq (24 Jul 2009)

Oddly enough, I noted what you said, .

I've advised on a matter where a poorly thought out wording resulted in thousands of Euros worth of legal bills.
A client was badly advised in relation to a flat roof as opposed to a pitched roof design.
The pitched roof would have been higher, more visually apparent from adjoining sites, but would have been compliant with the exempted development schedule.
The original architect, who seemd to be a reasonably competent guy in other matters. failed to see this at the time and my client had to seek retention and then fight an appeal on the matter.
In other words, even trained professional don't always "fully read the relevant regulations to make sure of compliance."
Even those that do, like me, find it difficult to see all the implications of every interpretive nuance at once.
We have to test and analyze them against the letter and intent of the wording and check on precedent and interpretation by An Bórd Pleanála and the Courts.
Did you know, for example, that 2M high gates can be installed to the front boundary of a dwelling house without requiring planning permission but 2M high walls cannot?
Is a gate pier a wall or part of the gate?
Little things like that exercise me.

ONQ.


----------



## SISSOKO (24 Jul 2009)

Point taken , 

Sissoko.~


----------



## rgrace (1 Aug 2009)

We recently got a 40sq metre extension with kitchen and sunroom. We got a very experienced draughtsman who designed our plans and new internal layouts. He was very professional and efficient and we were very happy with his services. His fee was very reasonable. He also provided a contractor to build our extension. The whole process from design to build took 6 weeks, we didn't require planning for this extension. We were then issued with a Building Certificate of Compliance by a Chartered Architectural firm who work alongside the builder. I can pm you his details if you wish.


----------



## fogart (1 Aug 2009)

How much was the draughtsman as a matter of interest ?


----------



## rgrace (4 Aug 2009)

€650. Different prices for different size extensions i presume!


----------



## septemberpri (12 Oct 2009)

How big can you go without getting planning  permission?


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Oct 2009)

septemberpri said:


> How big can you go without getting planning  permission?



Reply in this post.


----------



## onq (24 Oct 2009)

Sue Ellen,

The above post you quote seems to fail to mention the requirement to keep 25 sq m of the rear garden free of buildings, which can be quite a restriction in the case of some artisans dwellings where the gardens may be only 30 sqm or even 20 sqm!

The Planning and Development Regulations 2001 as amended gives the full information for exempted development of all kinds.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## The Badger (25 Oct 2009)

Sorry this might be a stupid question and slightly off point ,  but what are the rules for converting a garage to living space does this effect the exemption rules or does come in under different planning regs?


----------



## onq (25 Oct 2009)

Conversion of a garage, from

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html

_
SCHEDULE 2

Article 6		

Part 1

Exempted Development — General

CLASS 1
The extension of a house, by the construction or erection of an extension (including a conservatory) to the rear of the house or by the conversion for use as part of the house of any garage, store, shed or other similar structure attached to the rear or to the side of the house._

As far as I know it must come within the 40 sqm limit.

ONQ.


----------

